# ultimate uniform discussion..



## jordanfstop (Oct 19, 2007)

just for fun

it's very interesting to me to see all of the different department's uniforms around the country, and world... here at my corps during the fall/winter/early spring and corps functions we have white full button down shirts (short or long sleeve) with corps patch on left side and NYS EMT patch on right. we have badges with citation bars. we can also have different collar bars saying "EMT" "EMS" etc if we want.. the line officers have gold badges and gold collar bars. for pants most members wear dark blue seven-pocket pants. you can wear straight legged if you choose to do so. right now they're trying to switch us over to those blauers shirts with only three buttons. they're going to be white with usual patches/badges. they're also thinking of doing dark blue which looks like other agencies around here; or white for all and light blue for line officers. during the summer we have dark blue polos with our "logo" (star of life with our name around the star.) they also have "SPRING HILL EMS" on the back in reflective lettering, which actually looks really cool. i personally think we should just have the white shirts all year round and do the polos during more casual events (parade bike patrol or something.)



during weeknights we're allowed to wear whatever shirts you want, including our various t-shirts. midnight-5a they don't really care either way, but if you have some jacket or something with a corps name on it, they prefer it. 

we also have green job shirts which we can wear at night or when the temp is below forty. we also have a few different green jackets that look nearly the same, a vest, baseball cap, and dark blue winter jacket with huge star of life on the back & our logo. 

during backups it's whatever you have, just no shorts and sandals..

i don't think i live with myself with one of those one piece suits jumpsuits, though 

what about you guys? standard white shirts? polos? 'blauers', patches, badges, pins, ties, etc.

also, does your corps do uniform cleaning for you? 

while we're on the topic, i've been thinking about switching to straight legged pants going and getting one of those radio holster with gloves and shears holster..  http://conterra-inc.com/product_info.php?products_id=10 has anybody run both? i've heard all of these students carrying ridiculous things on their person, but i've noticed i've needed penlights, shears, and more than one pair of gloves when it hasn't been convenient to go into the bag (which is a huge trauma/o2 bag combo which members cannot keep organized ;]) since i only carry a single pair of shears, shears, and a few pairs of gloves i think i'd go for this since i think the straight legged look more professional.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 19, 2007)

i get lonely without all my pockets

blue polo with company logo. blue emt pants. boots. completely unauthorized job shirt that i wear with reckless disregard for regulation. blauer hi-viz rain jacket when necesary

my radio goes over my shoulder in a carry strap(man purse or murse as some of use like to call it.)


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 19, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> i get lonely without all my pockets



but what do you put in them? haha..i mean, i'd have my gloves, shears, and radio on my belt..penlight and pens in my shirt. i keep a few 'red bags' in my back pockets, but that's about it... on my pocketed shirt there's a field guide, a disposable tourniquet, and a few band-aids.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 19, 2007)

field guide and notebook in one pocker. wallet in another. shears, knife, pens, cigarretts, lighter, gloves. various other items that appear from nowhere


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 19, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> what about you guys? standard white shirts? polos? 'blauers', patches, badges, pins, ties, etc.
> 
> also, does your corps do uniform cleaning for you?


We were, just a few months ago, issue some semblance of a 'real' uniform.  We got the 'police' looking uniforms, straight navy blue pants, no cargo pockets, navy blue shirts with an embroidered badge on the left breast, above our embroidered last name, and our squad patch on the left shoulder.  Of course we got short sleeve only.  

Last winter we got one of those combination parka that has a fleece inner jacket that can be worn as a regular jacket and the outer shell can be worn seperately as a rain jacket or zipped together with the inner fleece to make a parka.  I don't think it's a tactical 5.11, but it's one of the knock offs.  Both the inner fleece and the outer shell have our patch on it so no matter how you wear it, it still identifies who we're with.  Navy, of course.  And that little 1/2 inch reflective strip around the sleeve?  Almost worthless.  That's why we also got seperate vests for MVA's or other events where we might need to be seen.  

I think I'm about the only one at the squad that actually likes our new uniforms because they actually have a collar and look professional.  Everyone else would be happy to just wear our OLD uniform which was a t-shirt with our logo on the left breast.  Of course, I'm only one of TWO that moved into our township from outside the area and I'm only one of TWO that DIDN'T come from a farm family.  So to most of the people on my squad, dressing up and looking 'professional' means wearing boots that DON'T have cow sh$t on them.  'Collars?  You mean people actually wear shirts that have collars on them?  That's just WRONG!'  Yeah, I know, I don't get it either.  But, that's what I get for moving out into BFE.

Oh, sorry, forgot to add, NO, the squad does not do our cleaning for us.  We do have a washer and dryer at the squad house so if we wanted to wash our own uniform there that's ok, but we don't send them out.  We USED to do that years ago, but we stopped it because it was thought to be a waste of money.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 19, 2007)

I Spring Hill's green stuff.  I love the long sleeve blue golf shirt with a blue t shirt under it we wear at Haverstraw.  Most Rocklsnd County Corps are getting rid f the "uniform" shirt and replacing them with golf shirt.  Makes us seem less like cops which is good.


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 19, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I Spring Hill's green stuff.



you what spring hill stuff? haha..

eh, RPD K-9 wears a golf shirt ;] 

apparently we're one of the few in rockland that is trying to KEEP the uniform shirts year round. a lot of the members didn't want to get the blue uniforms shirts because they look too much like nanuet or regional. here at spring hill we just like to be different being #1 in the county and all  

we're like the gentile hatzolah!


----------



## Hubbie (Oct 19, 2007)

We have maroon red polo style shirts with black cargo pants and either a duty belt or a regular belt with a chrome buckle (that's the one I wear). In my pockets I carry a pair of sheers, several pens, a feild guide and my TX ID card (must remain visable at all times). And tucked into the belt I have at least one pair of gloves with me at all times. If the weather gets to cold we can either wear a black turtle neck under the polo, or wear the comapny jacket. The polo shirts don't have our rank or cert level on them but our jackets do. On our feet we can wear any style of black boot, either lace up or zip up. But they MUST be black. One of my co-workers got sent home once for having dark brown.


----------



## disassociative (Oct 19, 2007)

Here at Cumberland EMS in Crossville, TN--we wear the standard white dress shirt with buttons in the front; however it does not button--instead the buttons are for look and there is a zipper beneath them. Along with this shirt; we are required to wear our navy BDU's and a pair of black boots. This uniform is required for every shift, every day of the week. On hospital shifts, I am required to wear black scrubs; which is fortunate because all I have to do when I arrive for RN clinicals is throw on my lab coat; and boom! Prepared.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 19, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> we're like the gentile hatzolah!



lol, you became gentile just to ride at Spring Hill?    So do you gets Jews to drive the rig back to Spring Hill during the rest of the week? lol


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 30, 2007)

firecoins said:


> lol, you became gentile just to ride at Spring Hill?    So do you gets Jews to drive the rig back to Spring Hill during the rest of the week? lol



hahaha, not quite, no but rockland county hatzolah isn't the most professional EMS...plus they're not 911...plus you have to be married...plus you have to be twenty-five.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I really enjoy our uniforms. We have black emt pants with black police type boots. During the winter we have dress uniform shirts also black. During the summer we have black polos. We have black baseball caps during the summer and black beenies during the winner. Most of us also wear duty belts. Kinda like the ones more cops wear. So yeah basicly we look like cops with scissors and a scope.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 31, 2007)

The company I work for issues a green polo shirt with the company's name on the left breast, and they ask us to wear navy blue pants of the EMS, tactical, dress, or ****ies variety (some people wear black and seem to get away with it). I recently switched from black 5.11s (left over from a previous company) to blue Aspen Mills EMS-2 pants with silver reflective trim on the cargo pocket flaps (not really necessary for a private ambulance company, but I'm getting into a volunteer fire company, so they'll be good there).

The previous company I worked for required black pants (same type) and they issued a red button-down shirt (short and long sleeves available) with the logo (three penguins carrying medic bags) on the left breast. (Interestingly, this logo also appeared on their ambulances, making the ambulances technically illegal according to international treaty, because the medic bags were white with a red cross on them, and, by international treaty, only military ambulances are allowed to have a red cross on a white background.)

My current company is in the process of replacing the green polo shirt with a button-down shirt of the type worn by fire and police; they will supposedly be navy blue in color. Personally, I feel that navy blue is a mistake. Everybody supplies their own pants, which means everybody is wearing a different shade of navy blue pants, which means the shirts won't match any of the pants and they will clash horribly. They should have chosen the standard fire department light blue shirt color. The new shirt will have our certification level patch on one upper arm and the company's patch on the other arm. Hopefully, this will alert more people (both family members as well as some hospital staff) that we actually are educated EMT-whatevers and not just "ambulance drivers".

Speaking of ambulance drivers, some of my company's employees feel that we should all go back to the Good Humor days and wear all-white uniforms.


----------



## princess (Oct 31, 2007)

We are issued khaki Class-A shirts (short or long sleeve) with the state cert/license patch on the right sleeve and our county service patch on the left.  Standard, navy-blue "EMS-tons-of-pockets" pants are also issued.  After 5 pm and on weekends we are allowed to wear navy t-shirts that have our name/cert level on the breast and EMS on the back.  Of course, the black boots are a must.

I wear navy summer-weight BDUs during the hotter months (yep, I'm in Texas).  The ProTuff pants are horribly hot.


----------



## princess (Oct 31, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> Speaking of ambulance drivers, some of my company's employees feel that we should all go back to the Good Humor days and wear all-white uniforms.



HaHa!  We should stop wearing gloves and walk around all day with blood and grime under our fingernails too!


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 31, 2007)

Khaki BDUs (ripstop summer weight year round for me though its a personal choice...you can always add layers. its harder to get cool.) Black steel toed boots with pants bloused. Shirt sleeves can be worn down or rolled above the elbow. Black belt. Black t-shirt which can also be worn without the BDU shirt for hot weather. IMERT printed on the back in royal blue. Boonie cap or military patrol cap. Left shoulder has the Illinois Department of Public Health/IMERT patch on the sleeve with the individuals cert/specialty on a seperate rocker. Collar brass for officers. State and Federal citation pins only allowed on collar (along with the brass). "Reverse" flag on right shoulder. Above the right chest pocket is a name tape with last name only followed by cert level. Similar tape worn on left chest with IMERT printed. Above this tape is the Office of Homeland Security (State)/Illinois Terrorism Task Force patch. Black wind breaker with IMERT on the back. For cold weather we have several choices including the military M-65 field jacket in black or khaki, a 3 in 1 parka, down vest, sweater, etc. Right now we have members that wear the above uniform in khaki and some who wear it in black. We are transitioning away from the all black uniform to khaki by 2011. For officers/command team we use the Naval rank system and insignia (a captain wear what looks like the  Army's bird colonel insignia). We also have warrant officer and chief warrant officer ranks and all ranks can me metal or cloth which is sewn onto the collar, though I think we are transitioning away from metal rank for safety reasons.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 31, 2007)

I am really excited, I just got my MDA uniform. (MDA is the national ambulance service of Israel). I have a crisp white uniform shirt, with my rank on both arms, a big MDA logo on the back, and a pockets on both the right and left breasts. The left has the MDA logo. I also got a pin for being a part of the overseas volunteer program.  
Because winter is coming (yes, it does get cold in Israel), we got really nice blue jackets with our rank and logos like the shirt. As well, the jacket has reflective tape on the back, sleeves and logos. The jacket is perfect except it lacks a good glove pocket. 
This uniform is nationally recognizable and respected. I will be honored to put it on (until it is all covered in vomit/blood).


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 31, 2007)

emt-student said:


> Because winter is coming (yes, it does get cold in Israel).



Hahaha, I remember last year, a few days after I left it snowed in Jerusalem. Where are you going to be working? Jerusalem?

Also, how do those vests work out?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> Hahaha, I remember last year, a few days after I left it snowed in Jerusalem. Where are you going to be working? Jerusalem?
> 
> Also, how do those vests work out?



I am working at a station in Hertzliya (to the North of Tel-Aviv), but will take daily trips to Ramat Hasharon, Raan'ana and the larger area.

What vests are you asking about? High Visibility? We carry two high-viz vests on the ambulance, but often have more the just two staff, so its all a game.
We also carry a bullet-proof vest and helmet for terror attack scenes (because there are sometimes secondary bombs)-- and again it goes to the highest ranking on the amb. 
I have plenty of comments on MDA, but they are worthy of a separate post. 
Again, I am really excited to start a shift here!!

DES


----------



## jordanfstop (Nov 1, 2007)

emt-student said:


> What vests are you asking about? High Visibility?



Those vests that you usually keep equipment in...Like Hatzolah has.. 

Like these


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2007)

jordanfstop said:


> Those vests that you usually keep equipment in...Like Hatzolah has..
> 
> Like these



Yeah, now I know what you are talking about. I havent seen many of those around. I hung out at the Jerusalem station for a while. There may be one that lives in every truck, but my sense is that they are rarely taken out...


----------



## WLSC2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone,
    My squad colors are green and white.  We have green t-shirts, sweat shirts, hoodies, polo shirts, long sleeved t-shirts etc. with our logo on the pocket in white.  
    Most wear boots and blue or black cargo or EMS pants.


----------



## WLSC2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

*EMS Pants*

I guess my question is where is the best and cheapest place to get EMS pants.  I have seen the basic cargo pants but when I look for EMS pants them seem to jump up in place.

Got any companies or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ckrump (Nov 9, 2007)

*EMS Pants*

We currently have grey polo shirt w/navy logo on R chest, first name & cert level on L chest, blue or black EMS pants, boots.  We are in the process of getting white button down shirts for first-out crew, then will wear the grey polos for back-up crew.  We are issued 2 of each style shirt, pants/boots purchased on our own w/$125 per year uniform reimbursement.  Gall's (www.galls.com) usually has some pretty good deals on EMS pants.  They also carry both men's & women's (most of the other companies I have checked only carry men's).  Quality has been really good too.  I have also used Red Dot Uniform shop.


----------



## g-emt (Nov 12, 2007)

For formal events (ie: twice a year) we have light blue full button down oxford shirts. They have patches and pins but honestly, we wear them so rarely, i can't picture any of the details.

Everyday, we wear navy blue (white for crew chiefs) polos with star of life on left breast, our logo on the right arm, and "EMS" in big letters on the back, navy blue pants, boots, and belt. 
In the winter  we have fleeces with star of life on right breast, and logo / last name or left breast. (the fleeces are pretty nice though, so i usually take it off when we get a call... kinda defeats the point)
In the hot parts of the summer we are allowed to wear t-shirts... they have the same design as the polo.
And we have a bunch of lovely rain gear.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm curious, what are you services' policies on wearing uniforms off-duty (assuming you want to). For those who's uniforms clearly say "EMT-X" or XX Fire  Dept, do you feel comfortable wearing your uniform off-duty. I have always been wary of how visible my uniform is when I am not in the station or on a call (when away from an ambulance or another pair of hands). Especially here in Israel, where I take a bus and walk to my shifts, I am afraid of being stopped and asked for help. Either fortunately or unfortunately, my uniform is highly recognizable and respected.  

What are your thoughts?

P.S. For the record, jordanfstop, the orange vests are distributed to medics (EMTs) and Paramedics in their courses, and stay with them. They keep gloves, steth, etc in their vests and are supposed to wear them at all MVAs. I just learned starting today, they are being "checked" for compliance for visibility and wearing their seatbelt...


----------



## Arkymedic (Nov 12, 2007)

WLSC2008 said:


> I guess my question is where is the best and cheapest place to get EMS pants.  I have seen the basic cargo pants but when I look for EMS pants them seem to jump up in place.
> 
> Got any companies or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



EBAY!!


----------



## g-emt (Nov 12, 2007)

emt-student said:


> I'm curious, what are you services' policies on wearing uniforms off-duty (assuming you want to). For those who's uniforms clearly say "EMT-X" or XX Fire  Dept, do you feel comfortable wearing your uniform off-duty. I have always been wary of how visible my uniform is when I am not in the station or on a call (when away from an ambulance or another pair of hands). Especially here in Israel, where I take a bus and walk to my shifts, I am afraid of being stopped and asked for help. Either fortunately or unfortunately, my uniform is highly recognizable and respected.



i dont know what the legal requirement of wearing something that identifies you as ems and responding, but i know my company's policy is that if you are wearing your uniform and someone needs help, you must give it.

I dont mind wearing my uniform when i am in the response boundaries of my company. People know the company and it is highly respected by the community. I also take comfort in the fact that if i have to respond to something off duty, a crew that i know and that knows me will be there soon. (i know the logic behind this feeling is shaky, but thats how it is).

I dont like going outside of response boundaries in uniform, but something i just have a lot of stuff to do and not a lot of time to change clothes.


----------



## NJN (Nov 12, 2007)

We wear Either Blue(royal for cadets 15-17)and navy for FA/CPR observes and EMTs, and White for the Lt.s and Capt., With the Squad logo(patch) on the left chest and EMT printed on the sleeves if your are certified and EMS printed on the back. We also have navy blue and white button down shirts with the EMT patch on one shoulder and the squad patch on the other. We also have job-shirts with patches, and fleece jackets with patches. There are also a good supply of rain gear and turn-out gear in the building. We wear either navy blue or black pants, they don't have to be EMS pants, some wear ****ies or BDU pants, and black boots.

And on the wearing the uniform off duty, i dislike wearing anything that really shows I'm EMS, i usually wear a tshirt when traveling to and from the building or a plain jacket. I couldn't tell you our policy on wearing the uniform and helping bystanders off duty.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Nov 13, 2007)

emt-student said:


> I'm curious, what are you services' policies on wearing uniforms off-duty (assuming you want to). For those who's uniforms clearly say "EMT-X" or XX Fire  Dept, do you feel comfortable wearing your uniform off-duty. <snip>
> What are your thoughts?


Well, since we're 1/2 professional and 1/2 volunteer they don't really care whether we wear our uniform while we're off duty or not.  However since our 'duty' uniform kinda looks like a police uniform none of us wear it offduty (that I know of).  HOWEVER, that being said, we do have 'old' out of service t-shirts and sweatshirts that we all wear like regular street clothes.  I keep an out of service t-shirt at the station and one in the car for the rare occassion when I do respond to a call while off duty so I can throw it on when I get there and actually LOOK like I belong there.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 4, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> you what spring hill stuff? haha..
> 
> eh, RPD K-9 wears a golf shirt ;]
> 
> ...



I like nanuet's blue stuff heheh


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 4, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> I really enjoy our uniforms. We have black emt pants with black police type boots. During the winter we have dress uniform shirts also black. During the summer we have black polos. We have black baseball caps during the summer and black beenies during the winner. Most of us also wear duty belts. Kinda like the ones more cops wear. So yeah basicly we look like cops with scissors and a scope.


 
I love the sarcasm <_<B)


----------



## Short Bus (Apr 7, 2008)

We have gray polos with logo on the left chest and navy pants.  Black belt and boots.  We get danner or rocky boots.  Your choice.  We have some of the under shirts for winter that are similar to underarmor.  The cold weather gear.  Fleece with logo and name on it.  

Globe EMS turnout gear. 

Bike team members have shorts and the high vis blauer shirts that say EMS on the back.  

Haz Mat has full turnout gear.

The polos are comfy but I think they look like poo.  I hate that people mistake us for the people that work in gas stations. :wacko:


----------

